# One HID bulb SLIGHTLY different color than the other...



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

I just installed my 8000k kit in my car. Osram ballasts..not sure what bulbs they are but they look pretty good quality. The kit over-all is a 10-10. Very Very user friendly to install, everything was plug n play. Only thing i notice, is that my Right side headlight now, is SLIGHTLY yellowish compared to my left. I can see a slight shade of yellow on the floor compared to the left side..i remember reading about this but cant remember exactly what causes this? any help?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: One HID bulb SLIGHTLY different color than the other... (VRpoweredA2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just installed my 8000k kit in my car.[HR][/HR]​that's your problem right there.
Korean bulbs have damn near no industry demanding quality control assurances like quality Philips and/or Osram bulbs. You just got some junk and now you can see why all of us sugest good retrofit kits like from autolamps-online.com Plus 8000k is nice and dim since the bulb is filtered. That is actually what is leading to your color issues. The filters on the bulb are not filtering out the same ammount of light to reach 8000k or whatever so now they look different.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: One HID bulb SLIGHTLY different color than the other... (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just installed my 8000k kit in my car.
that's your problem right there.
Korean bulbs have damn near no industry demanding quality control assurances like quality Philips and/or Osram bulbs. You just got some junk and now you can see why all of us sugest good retrofit kits like from autolamps-online.com Plus 8000k is nice and dim since the bulb is filtered. That is actually what is leading to your color issues. The filters on the bulb are not filtering out the same ammount of light to reach 8000k or whatever so now they look different. [HR][/HR]​Amen Brother!!!
You beat me to the punch on this one!!!
But this is the big problem with the Korean-made bulbs.
No ISO Certified facilities...
Later!


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: One HID bulb SLIGHTLY different color than the other... (VRpoweredA2)*

Check your voltage at the ballast, A2 have problem running equal voltage to both headlights, I think that they might have like 11.3 at either side or something like that not enought to properly power the ballast.
Try relaying them and u should be ok!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: One HID bulb SLIGHTLY different color than the other... (qka2)*

Low voltage will NOT make a difference in color (Kelvin) temp of bulb!
If you have low voltage on one side it will flicker and then ignite OR flicker then turn off.
There is a minimum voltage required to ignite these bulbs. If it gets full voltage it ignites the bulb, if it doesn't - then the bulb won't ignite.
Color temp is dependent upon the salt mixup and/or any external filters on the bulb itself.
Later,


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: One HID bulb SLIGHTLY different color than the other... (nater)*

^^^^ what you just said happened to me right after i installed them. I had the car turned off, i went to turn the light switch on to check how they looked, and they both turned on, flickered, and the right site turned off. I thought one of the ballasts was bad. Remembered that the HID's use their most voltage draw at warm up, and i turned the car on, problem went away. Im not worried about the bulbs then right now, because i have a Rallye light setup on its way here, so i had to change the bulbs anyway to H1 or H2. Once its here, ill upgrade to good quality bulbs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

